# Beware of Buying Bees Online



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

It's not just Craigslist. Some of us on here have been beat by Dansk Farms for April queens this year. Not able to contact by phone, no email response, no delivery of paid in advance queens. And this is the email I received in Nov. 2013 from Dansk Farms after inquiring about last years non delivery and refund issues:

Dear XXX,
Thank-you for contacting me. I have made an update to the website that will allow you to order for April 1st or 15th. It would be best to use the PayPal payment method, because Amazon requires orders to be shipped within 30 days. I have addressed the production issues by limiting the maximum order quantity. Last season I had accepted a few large orders that were too ambitious for me to handle on my own. There is still some environmental risk that I do not have control over. So I am maintaining a conservative production schedule. Full refunds were issued on the few unfilled orders last season. I understandably lost several customers, so it was a difficult lesson to learn.

Best Regards,
Joe Willingham
Dansk Farms

Go figure.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Where is he from?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Deal locally on CL. Never sent money until you verify the products and bee operation.
Do all the contact first to get their infos before sending any money.
It is time to call the local authority unless it is far far away. People who don't know how
to protect themselves will be scammed for sure online.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Dansk Farms is in Winter Park FL

http://www.danskfarms.com/servlet/the-16807/Danish-Buckfast-USA-For/Detail
According to that page, they are still taking orders for April 15 Buckfast Queens. However, the April 29th group is sold out. :s


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I found a guy on Craigslist and got good bees from him. I only paid 30% down though. The unfortunate reality of today's world is it is full of scammers. From the highest posts in Government to the bee salesman on Craigslist. Sad.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Dansk Farms is out of Winter Park Fl.
Here is a little doo da in the Orlando Weekly about Dansk Farms owner Joe Willingham, the guy who wrote the response to my inquiry regarding his past performance shipping queens and making refunds to customers who had not received their merchandise.

http://orlandoweekly.com/news/honeycomb-hideout-1.1169183

Go figure.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I hate to hear that but there are scammers in every facet of American it seems. I do understand that Craigslist is an easy way to advertise services, but at the same time as a buyer I would have a hard time paying money up front to a person who posts a Craigslist add for bees. I may sell bees on CL one day so I may change my tune about that.


----------



## Beelosopher (Sep 6, 2012)

Another reason to buy local. The people I bought bees from locally have been more than supportive with "bee tech support" and any issues with the bees that might have come up. With livestock, for me it just seems especially tough to buy non local (maybe the day will come for me). Though I am trying a queens from bee weaver this year.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Beelosopher said:


> Another reason to buy local.


Local doesn't happen in NY for April queens.


----------

